# 1946 Schwinn "BIG bar"



## EastsideSchwinn (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello fellas just wanted to share a couple of pics of a bike I just picked up last week. the guy I picked it up from told me it was a 48, but the serial number didnt match, and the wheels and fork didnt seem correct for a 48. My first thought was it had to be a pieced together bike or an earlier model.. so I did some homework and it turned out to be a 1946.. Hope you guys like it


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 15, 2012)

*Cool bike*

Never saw that badge with the train having a Ball Cap on!!! Ha,ha.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't you just hate past owners that used baskets???


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Jun 15, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Never saw that badge with the train having a Ball Cap on!!! Ha,ha.




HAHAHAHAHA, never thought of it that way! thanks for the laugh


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Jun 15, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Don't you just hate past owners that used baskets???




Yeah thats the only reason I could think of why the badge is that way... I am thinking of replacing it once I find one in good shape and not a repop!


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 15, 2012)

*Nice!*

I like the White Tail.

I got them on my old bikes too!


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 15, 2012)

Can somebody please open a window and let that Inuendo out? ^

HEH!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 15, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Never saw that badge with the train having a Ball Cap on!!! Ha,ha.




That's what happens when someone rear-ends an ice-cream truck.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Nice Bike*

Nice score.  One worth putting some time in to.  Congrats.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hey East*

I "could" be interested in that badge...If you want to OFF it.(and the price is right)

Im calling Dibs!

Stand back guys,the line starts behind ME.


----------



## snickle (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats a bad ass bike, Im not sure about the basket scenario though, wouldnt the truss rods have prevented that. Unless of course.. there was something sticking out of the basket.  I dig it, it adds character.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 16, 2012)

The tapered, pencil kickstand is a tip off that it is a '46.


----------

